# 2010 World Cup vBook Pre-Tournament Betting



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

After 4 long years one the best sporting events in the world is back! Now you can place your bet(s) on any team(s) you think can actually advance through the first round and move through the Round of 16 to claim the ultimate prize for World supremacy in Soccer. Here's your chance to call your shot and pick the team who will walk away with the trophy and lay claim to be the best international team on the face of the earth.


Multiple bets will be allowed so you can place wagers on multiple teams! 


Good luck and enjoy a month-long orgy of some the best soccer matches in the world! :thumb02:



Another vBook will be opened after all teams advance past the first round and new odds are announced.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

o00o0o0o0o0o0o0o snap son


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Go USA :thumbsup: , bet on wrong team at first thanks for the multiple possibilities.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

cant wait,can we make bets on every game?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I was gonna say i can't believe you bet 200,000 on USA then i saw how many credits you've got.

Still, USA have no chance.

:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Serbia and Montenegro guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*



These bets will be honored on July 11th when the winner of the World Cup is determined. :thumbsup:*


​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Still have the 3 teams I bet on alive, for now.


----------

